# Did previous owner bypass resistor?



## doubletall (Nov 21, 2018)

The 44 2N was given to me by a cousin and as far as I know it hasn't been by started in about 10 years. It's not getting spark so I'm cleaning the years of dirt and grease off all the parts and I'm going to replace the wiring and points, condenser, plugs and plug wires. The current ignition switch wiring doesn't seem to match the diagrams that I've seen. Is there a reason somebody would bypass the resistor?

It's 6 volt with a generator, not sure what other info would be helpful.


----------

